# Happy Canada Day!



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Canada!

:birthday:


----------



## Jazzey (Jul 1, 2011)

happy Canada day everyone.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 1, 2011)

Ooooooh Caaanadaaaaa....


----------



## Andy (Jul 1, 2011)

HAPPY CANADA DAY FELLOW CANUCKS! :canadian::beer2:


----------



## AmZ (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Retired (Jul 1, 2011)

Enjoy the day and and the festivities. I heard the Prince and Princess will be dining at a local Chip Wagon on Poutine and Beaver Tails under the glow of the Ottawa fireworks!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day!  Free kittens to all.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh no! I'm not falling for that one again!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, dang it. I'll tell Abigail to unwrap the box and let it out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy 144th Canada!!!  You don't look a day over 100! ....:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2011)

_(Pssst. Steve. Do you think she's talking about you? or me?) _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve is too modest to answer.


----------



## Jazzey (Jul 1, 2011)

The fireworks are going off just outside my windows, over water.  Nice.  Happy Canada day...again.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2011)

Those aren't fireworks.   The invasion is almost complete


----------



## Jazzey (Jul 1, 2011)

lol...now ya tell me...thanks   Darn Americans


----------

